# how to make it?



## stoner (May 12, 2007)

im new at this what is the easiest way to make this without going to the store??
:banana:


----------



## PoisonRice (May 17, 2007)

It wont be worth while without proper equipment.

Go to a local T-shirt printing place, ask them for any defected screens 110 lines or higher and take it.  Go home and clean it using thinner and rubbing alcohol. Wash it with soap and water and your done.

If you can, jack 110, 120, and 130 screens.  the 110 is C grade hash, then B grade, then A grade...the best of the best.

This is for dry sieving BTW.  You can convert them into DIY bubble bags if you want also.

Goodluck!


----------



## herbman (May 17, 2007)

thier is a cheaper way.......take the well dried, bagged cuttings from your plant and put them in a metal bowl and put it in the freezer for about 3 days (forms hard chrystals on the leaves) then mesh it through a silk screen you will see lotz of rezin and then put that rezin through a tea strainer then wrap the rezin fairly tight in some sulifane and seal with sello tape then a piece of paper round it another piece of tape to seal that then get it wet in the sink then put it in the oven for 10 min at 175C  then get a roller and roll the coverd product for you preferd hardness then stick it in the fridge to harden up .........then BAM YOU GOT HASHISH MY FRIEND


----------



## Mutt (May 17, 2007)

spend a buck on 90% iso alcohol at the pharmacy, the follow The Brother Grunt's quick wash ISO recipe in the HASH section. 
Total cost: 3 bucks.
Grocery list:
1 bottle of 90% alcohol
2. Jar with lid
3. coffee filters.
4. solid plate...no paper towels or anything a good glass/ceramic/etc. plate.
5. razor blade


----------



## stoner (May 17, 2007)

to filter the hash would it be okay to use a coffee filter?? Thanks these tips are helping


----------

